# Scratching



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Is any one else having problems with their cockapoo constantly scratching at the moment?
I've heard a lot of dogs are allergic to the pollen at the moment but Freddie's scratching is driving him and me mad!
The vet suggested piriton which he has twice daily. I have changed his kibble over and he is now on Millies Wolfheart Gamekeeper (poos is much improved) and he is also on evening primrose oil.
I did wonder if it was anal glands but he's not scooting. We have an appointment Monday morning at the vets because he also has two little black spots on his stomach which on googling (not always wise) could indicate a yeast infection?
He is on Advocate which he gets monthly......
Any suggestions would be most welcome.....
Thank you.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear Freddie is scratching, it can drive you potty when you haven't got a clue as to why they're doing something, but the only problem with scratching is when Molly scratches her ear! 
The only thing itchy now is me, a bit like when someone yawns it makes you want to I'm like that when someone talks about something itching it makes me itch


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like you have got it pretty well covered - the only other thing worth thinking about is where you are walking him as maybe long grass or crops are irritating him depending on where you go?

Sometimes the root will have been solved by the changes you have already made but you need something like a short course of steroids to break the itchy cycle.

Hope he is soon sorted


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine are a bit itchy....
We have foxes in our garden and I do get a bit paranoid about mange. Also know that foxes etc do have fleas and even dogs on advocate or whichever can still be bitten ... Mine are on advocate.
Mine are in the sea a lot at the moment and could be salty coats - also some of the meadows have been cut and I've been walking there - could be grass stalks are scratchy... Do also find seeds in their coats when they are itching, so good motivation to groom more. Kiki and Dot had a summer strim on Thursday and have been less itchy since. Inzi is shedding coat  so I'm raking her regularly to try and cut down the amount of tumbleweed undercoat blowing across my carpets!!
They are not constantly scratching or nibbling and capable of sleeping for ever so I don't think it is too bad.
Poor Freddy hope it is soon better.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Marzi said:


> Mine are a bit itchy....
> We have foxes in our garden and I do get a bit paranoid about mange. Also know that foxes etc do have fleas and even dogs on advocate or whichever can still be bitten ... Mine are on advocate.
> Mine are in the sea a lot at the moment and could be salty coats - also some of the meadows have been cut and I've been walking there - could be grass stalks are scratchy... Do also find seeds in their coats when they are itching, so good motivation to groom more. Kiki and Dot had a summer strim on Thursday and have been less itchy since. Inzi is shedding coat  so I'm raking her regularly to try and cut down the amount of tumbleweed undercoat blowing across my carpets!!
> They are not constantly scratching or nibbling and capable of sleeping for ever so I don't think it is too bad.
> Poor Freddy hope it is soon better.


I think grass stalks could certainly be a culprit as Freddie loves rolling in it, eating it and every other possibility! I wipe or wash his paws and brush him when we get home, but......


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just a quick update on Freddie.......
He went to vet on Monday and needed his anal glands emptying which I hoped would ease the scratching and it certainly stopped the tail and bottom nibbling.
But I took him back to the vet yesterday as he was still scratching his body, nibbling his paws and licking the groin area a lot more than usual. - so vet has now put him on a short course of steroids. She feels it is a seasonal allergy but if steroids don't work then blood tests will follow.
Despite this, Freddie is still full of energy and of course love!


----------

